# D3 kaufen



## Dreiundzwoanzig (15. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute, wollte mich mal Informieren, wo die Keys am günstigsten sind. Wollte ursprünglich auf die RU version zurück greifen, die leider erst Ende Juni Erscheinen. Preislich sollten die bei €20-40 liegen nicht mehr. Danke lg


----------

